# Pinwheel steak



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello any have a good recpes for a stuffed pinwheel steak only i have see is the with leaf i would to try someting like rice or stuffing 

Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

See if you would like this one. I've made it and it was a hit. :lips:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/re...s/views/232303


----------



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

look good i think i will try i could i use other kind of hame because i don't how that ham cost there here it about $13.00 a pound and sometime i can't find it i remeber i got saw a while back i got 5 slice it was $10.00 would spend more on steak 

Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Sure, you can use a less expensive ham. Tip: you can add some seasoned bread crumbs as well and any vegetables you like. I've added chopped red bell pepper and onion.


----------

